# Thomas "Should I stay, or should I go now?"



## mint green (Feb 25, 2006)

Its mid season, and while the Knicks' record isn't that much better than last year, there is a lot more hope here. I've hated Tomas since the second he entered the Garden as a GM, but he really has gotten these young guys going, and you cant deny his drafting ability. Also, Curry is playing well. While I'd like to see more defensive play by him, he has been turning it on, especially when Q Rich is on the floor.

So what do you think? I've hated Thomas as a Knick, but I've liked much of what I've seen this season. Granted there is much to be desired, but less than from the "HOF" coach last year.
:raised_ey


----------



## CocaineisaHelluvaDrug (Aug 24, 2006)

i think he should GTFO 

Knicks have a lot of talent on their squad and he has`nt done enough with it


----------



## Kiyaman (Aug 14, 2006)

*After watching the Knicks 40th Game this season vs the Wizards in Washington *where the Knicks came from behind in the 4th qtr. and LOST by ONE-Point in a last second shot, making the Knicks record 17-23. 
*My BEST Conclusion of this Knick Team is *President Isiah Thomas should not make any trades this 2006-7 season for any player in the league. Isiah Thomas owe this Knick Roster the same oportunity (a chance to redeem themselves) that Owner Dolan gave to him *(that includes trading Francis)...*


----------



## mint green (Feb 25, 2006)

there is a lot of tallent here, and im not so sure that thomas is the wrong person for the job. i dont know enough about the coaching market to say that there isnt anyone out there, but look at dolan's performance in hiring coaches and gms, its not the best.
ive read in a few posts about how thomas actually helped along j o'neal, and the big men are improving.

im no thomas advocate, im just a confused former hater.

article in the ny times on basically the same subject:




> Perhaps it was the way the defeat came that made it sting more than the 22 that preceded it. Or perhaps the figure that mattered most was not the 2.2 seconds left on the clock when Butler dunked, but the number of games left after the final buzzer sounded.



http://www.nytimes.com/2007/01/18/sports/basketball/19knicksweb.html?_r=1&ref=sports&oref=login


----------



## ChosenFEW (Jun 23, 2005)

i dont know early on i was thinking get him out.....but....these guys are really playing for him,...you could tell they all want to win for him......so.....


if the team keeps improving (gradually of course,..cant expect 50 wins over night) then i say :thinking2:


"ONE MORE YEAR!" :cheer: <--- kitty

:biggrin:


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

I think Zeke the GM and Zeke the Head coach are working well together to make each other look good .

he should stay for another year provided he can find a coach next season who can build on his progress , if they regress again though he may have to go.

From a more parctical standpoint ousting Thomas for another rebuilding effort may prove stupid since its obvious the talent he has on the roster can win , if not a title at least make itself worth some important pieces that can lead to atitle , which is much better than what he inherited when the most important piece was arguably mike sweetney a now retired KVH or a damaged H20.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

ChosenFEW said:


> i
> 
> 
> "ONE MORE YEAR!" :cheer: <--- kitty
> ...


:mad2: No!!!!!


----------



## Truknicksfan (Mar 25, 2005)

I havent made up my mind. Ill make my opinions at end of the season.


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

I wouldnt mind going after Mr. Adelman. He is great coach who I know can get our offense going.


----------



## TwinkieFoot (Jul 8, 2006)

The Future7 said:


> I wouldnt mind going after Mr. Adelman. He is great coach who I know can get our offense going.


...Adelman though has not really had a resume utilizing back to the basket big men, so I'm hesitant to bring him here with Eddy Curry looking so promising.

To be honest, I'm more than comfortable leaving Isiah as head coach of this team. Personally, I feel he is more than capable of accepting and managing both the responsibilties of a head coach and president.

I'm a strong believer that a coach and president should always be on the same page. How better to accomplish that than by having one man have all the responsibilities? Isiah has moved in guys, like Grunweld, who can take some of the pressure off of him so why not continue with this project considering the recent success we've been having?

I'm not sure whether Isiah can guide us to a title but we're not in that position just yet anyway. We're a young team and still coming into our own. What I do believe Isiah can and will do is put us in the position to win a title. When that time comes, then we'll decide about a change with our coach. Until then, I'll wait and enjoy the progress of our young guys.


----------



## alphaorange (Jul 2, 2006)

*Isiah's a lousy game coach....*

He is a great talent evaluator and drafter. He and his staff are also very good at player development as well. As a bench coach, he is lacking. We do not need an offensive coach, per se. We need a guy to get these guys to use their athleticism to play great defense. If IT does that, he can stay and continue to learn on the job.


----------



## repgreek (Jan 16, 2007)

Go, definitely.


----------



## repgreek (Jan 16, 2007)

Well I guess that question can now be answered definitively by some.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

The Future7 said:


> I wouldnt mind going after Mr. Adelman. He is great coach who I know can get our offense going.


Look what Adelman is doing right now. You right we should have went after him! Thanks for bumping the thread rep, now if only Steve Mills can get in Dolan's ear and somehow persuade him to cut ties with Isiah Thomas, but I won't hold my breath.


----------

